# are you getting more shady customers since the rate cuts?



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes the level of clientele has diminished.. a lot.. 

This is to be expected.. we are no longer competing with taxis..we are now competing with public transit.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I keep getting ghetto calls going from the grocery store or to or from some fast food place. I'm never near the area, but Uber seems to have extended the radius on pings. In order to get the guarantees, I have to accept the calls, but when I got one at the youth correctional facility, I kept going and canceled it as a no show. They just sent us an email that they are launching an Uberx luxury here and to come in to get inspected. They say the rates will be higher, but don't say what they will be. I really, really don't want to drive at all anymore and hope that our circumstances change soon.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


When you lower the price to as cheap as a city bus fare, you'll compete with the clientele who use the city bus.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I keep getting ghetto calls going from the grocery store or to or from some fast food place. I'm never near the area, but Uber seems to have extended the radius on pings. In order to get the guarantees, I have to accept the calls, but when I got one at the youth correctional facility, I kept going and canceled it as a no show. They just sent us an email that they are launching an Uberx luxury here and to come in to get inspected. They say the rates will be higher, but don't say what they will be. I really, really don't want to drive at all anymore and hope that our circumstances change soon.


I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).

The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...

At the prison I picked up guards a few times and some other workers..No tip in like 6-8 rides. Of course. The only inmate I picked up was riding on his grandmother's account on a trip from Folsom to Lincoln. $73 fare. And $25 tip.

As for people from the "ghetto" they are generally a little harder to deal with..but I'd say about 65% of them tip.. even if it's $2. (I had someone even tip me a coupon for a free big mac and a movie pass.)

It seems working class people from some of the poorest areas almost all tip too.. (this is a separate category than the "ghetto").

Now the worst tippers and most problematic fall into two categories..

1) rich pompous ass holes ( 1 ass hole from the airport..told me he had just bought a tesla..and then as we were driving home he went on and on about how much he loves uber and how glad he was that they lowered fares again..No tip)
2) rich entitled kids of #1. 
3) rich trust fund babies..
4) upper middle class ******bags 
5) other general middle class assholes and ******bags..


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


And I also think it's hilarious that he got an almost exact canned response that I did on an obnoxious situation I had to deal with a few weeks ago, and I'm not even in the same region that he is. It began with those exact words... "WHOA!" How ridiculous. They obviously have a system wide macro to choose from for canned responses. And I told my CSR almost the same thing he mentioned. I was threatened with physical assault and specifically asked that this person's account be deactivated. When I finally got an actual written response, I was told that the rider's account would not be deactivated. Unbelievable.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Raquel You're braver than I am. I just don't have the guts to pick up there. I'm sure they are all nice and polite, but I'm less willing to take risks since my husband's cancer. I know we never know when we'll go, but the last thing I want is my kids to be orphans so I'm much more cautious than I used to be. All the ones in the ghetto that I've picked up haven't spoken a word to me and haven't left a tip. They're using it to replace the bus and they don't tip the bus driver so no reason to tip me. San Antonio is very different from other big cities. Most of my tips come from out of towners or people who didn't grow up here. Very rarely does a local tip. I don't mind the fares necessarily, but when they're loading my trunk up with a buggy full of groceries at .18/minute it's frustrating. Unfortunately, you can't work downtown or even the wealthy area during the day without getting these calls, too.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> @Raquel You're braver than I am. I just don't have the guts to pick up there. I'm sure they are all nice and polite, but I'm less willing to take risks since my husband's cancer. I know we never know when we'll go, but the last thing I want is my kids to be orphans so I'm much more cautious than I used to be. All the ones in the ghetto that I've picked up haven't spoken a word to me and haven't left a tip. They're using it to replace the bus and they don't tip the bus driver so no reason to tip me. San Antonio is very different from other big cities. Most of my tips come from out of towners or people who didn't grow up here. Very rarely does a local tip. I don't mind the fares necessarily, but when they're loading my trunk up with a buggy full of groceries at .18/minute it's frustrating. Unfortunately, you can't work downtown or even the wealthy area during the day without getting these calls, too.


I understand..completely..it is best to do you and your family first, and not take any unnecessary risks.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's only a matter of time before Uber is worse than a cab. The transition is clearly occurring right before our eyes. Way to ruin a good brand Travis. I hope you enjoy your "cheaper than owning a car" business. The first five letters say it all.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


I never had any issues with people from the ghetto, it's the rich pompous dusche bags that I have the issues with, the ones born into this world with the gold spoon up their ass. I have worked in all the worst neighborhoods in nyc, 20 years previously in the construction industry doing rehab work in all the nyc projects, never had any issues with any of the residents, I have met many real nice people, why are people so frightened by the so called ghetto, maybe it is time to get out more. There is many good people living in the ghetto, at no fault of their own, when many here have grown up in the suburbs, living the easy life, there is people born into poverty every day, at no fault of their own, don't judge, he who judges will one one day have to be judged by the man.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Yes the level of clientele has diminished.. a lot..
> 
> This is to be expected.. we are no longer competing with taxis..we are now competing with public transit.


Raquel, you ever get hit with crazy snow storms in Sacramento? I'm in Boston, and we are starting a now fall of 12-24 inches. Blizzard warnings, power outages, etc.

Just wondering if I should drive? Or if everyone will stay in their homes? I like the idea of 6.0X surges, we get 3-4X in Boston just on Saturday nights.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@cybertec69 I'm not judging. I've been homeless in Milwaukee in the middle of the winter sleeping on a vent by the police station that blew hot air. We've been living on food stamps and donations since my husband's diagnosis. As I mentioned, San Antonio is very different that other large cities. I grew up in Dallas, spent Christmas and even some summers in New York and have lived in L.A. and Florida. San Antonio is completely different from all of them. Natives just don't tip no matter where they are geographically, but driving 15 minutes to that part of town for a $4 fare while I wait for them to load up groceries isn't worth it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@TidyVet If you have a snowmobile, go for it! Otherwise, I wouldn't risk being trapped with a stranger in 6 feet of snow.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Raquel, you ever get hit with crazy snow storms in Sacramento? I'm in Boston, and we are starting a now fall of 12-24 inches. Blizzard warnings, power outages, etc.
> 
> Just wondering if I should drive? Or if everyone will stay in their homes? I like the idea of 6.0X surges, we get 3-4X in Boston just on Saturday nights.


That's something for you to think about, asking other drivers if you should go drive "because you are desperate" in a snow storm "blizzards" is up to you, but anyone with half a brain would be taking a break. Who do you think will be looking for a ride in a blizzard, good luck getting stranded, and when you do, call fuber, they will send the tow truck for you, lol.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Eh, I never said I was desperate. But 6.0 SURGE is $72/hour.

Who is looking for a ride? People that have to get to work! Cops/Ambulance Drivers/Firemen/Emergency Hospital staff, and tons of others.

I am a little bit worried about getting stranded, but I drive a van and have brand new snow tires.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

"1) rich pompous ass holes ( 1 ass hole from the airport..told me he had just bought a tesla..and then as we were driving home he went on and on about how much he loves uber and how glad he was that they lowered fares again..No tip)
2) rich entitled kids of #1.
3) rich trust fund babies..
4) upper middle class ******bags
5) other general middle class assholes and ******bags.."

I can't agree more. your observations are right on!
They are exactly what I have observed.
It is often the asshole you take to their mansion that don't tip (have no empathy) and not the working class Wal-Mart employee or a pizza delivery guy.
The theory of "trickle down economics" is a major success for the rich people (and FOX news!) and we must give it to them for making working class people (Joe the plumber!!!) actually believe so much that it exists, he defends the rights of the rich to steal more from everyone else.

I can't wait for the revolution. These rich bastards are the problem. they lack the empathy. they may go to church... to compare dresses. They may discourage you when you roll down the window to give a homeless guy a buck. they may suggest he might be going to buy booze with it. so what? if this is what he needs and he is down so much, I don't have a problem helping him buy it.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

There is no revolution, but everyone should read "Rich Dad Poor Dad". Very eye-opening.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


Actually you shouldn't have to worry about customers becoming more shady because if you're in a city where the latest cuts were imposed then you shouldn't be driving at all. Driving around for 75 cents a mile is enabling Uber to drop rates even further because they know plenty of drivers don't realize how little they are actually making.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


What a cock. Why would he rate her a 5 star if she punched him in the face?! What the **** is wrong with this dude???!


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I was lucky enough not to see the last Boston cuts, that way I did not have to get pissed off about it. 

At Boston's current rates I make $13/hr driving M-Th nights and $20/hr driving Sat/Sun. (after gas)

Mileage cut to .75 (which I'm sure is coming), would bring me to $8/hr and $12.50. That truly is McDonald's wage!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What a cock. Why would he rate her a 5 star if she punched him in the face?! What the **** is wrong with this dude???!


He rarely ever says anything bad about Uber too. I don't get it. If a person or a company is being dickish, then call them out on it. Don't say they're great!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What a cock. Why would he rate her a 5 star if she punched him in the face?! What the **** is wrong with this dude???!


He's a legend in his own mind.. he actually thinks there are people out there that take the time to watch his videos..oh wait..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> He rarely ever says anything bad about Uber too. I don't get it. If a person or a company is being dickish, then call them out on it. Don't say they're great!


There is something seriously wrong with that guy.. outside of just being a pompous ******bag.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


Yeah,I do county pickups and your right most do leave a tip -even if its a buck or 2.
Absolutely , the most tipping comes from the people that can least afford it. I think its that way in most service businesses- - &-your 1 to 5 list is right on ! it works from where you are, to 3000 miles away in NY


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I have not only noted the quality of passengers diminish but the attitudes as well. 

Gave my first ever 1* Saturday. 4.5X surge, answer XL ping, let them know I arrived, 5 minutes later, called "to make sure I was at the right place". He says "Yea, we are wrapping up the party, be down in a while". Said alright, swiped start (may as well get paid 1.80 per minute to wait on Mr. Arrogant). 20 minutes (and 36 bucks later) he shows up with 9 of his closest friends. Sorry dude, 6 max, order another Uber for your other buddies.

Fares have diminished as well. Not just talking about the rate cuts but the length of trips. If it weren't for the surge Saturday night I would have had no trips over $20 for the weekend, would have been a first since I started in September.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Raquel said:


> 1) rich pompous ass holes ( 1 ass hole from the airport..told me he had just bought a tesla..and then as we were driving home he went on and on about how much he loves uber and how glad he was that they lowered fares again..No tip)
> 2) rich entitled kids of #1.
> 3) rich trust fund babies..
> 4) upper middle class ******bags
> 5) other general middle class assholes and ******bags..


I'd add waiters, waitresses and bartenders to the list. I've picked a lot if these folks up going to and from work and never once got a tip from them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lou W said:


> I'd add waiters, waitresses and bartenders to the list. I've picked a lot if these folks up going to and from work and never once got a tip from them.


I agree. None of these tipped so far.
I would add Uber drivers to the list.
I got 7 of them so far. None tipped.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I tracked tips for 80 rides, average 3% of gross. I did $720 this week, got $22 in tips total.
If you think about it as a function of gross revenue, you won't get upset when it only happens one out of every 33 times.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Eh, I never said I was desperate. But 6.0 SURGE is $72/hour.
> 
> Who is looking for a ride? People that have to get to work! Cops/Ambulance Drivers/Firemen/Emergency Hospital staff, and tons of others.
> 
> I am a little bit worried about getting stranded, but I drive a van and have brand new snow tires.


As long as you feel confident in your snow driving abilities. The risk is much higher. But the profit will likely be MUCH higher, too. A good pair of snow tires goes a long way. If you do go out, drive slow, drive cautiously, always give yourself plenty of breaking distance. Also keep in mind, deeper, whiter, fluffy snow is actually much easier to control yourself in than the thin, slick, slush that will cover roads at the beginning of the storm and the next day. If it's white, it's probably gonna be pretty easy to drive in. Brown, slushy, hard to see, road looks wet but can still be seen, all of that is when you need to be much more cautious.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> "1) rich pompous ass holes ( 1 ass hole from the airport..told me he had just bought a tesla..and then as we were driving home he went on and on about how much he loves uber and how glad he was that they lowered fares again..No tip)
> 2) rich entitled kids of #1.
> 3) rich trust fund babies..
> 4) upper middle class ******bags
> ...


Trickle down economics of the past. That drop is disappearing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Could not agree more about the characteristics of tippers. I get so few because Uber has trained them not to tip. I get more tips from people who appear to be from a lower socio-economic strata, I think they are more likely to appreciate a service they are getting and what work is. I am in a fairly affluent area and they are all a-holes. I tried telling them during the ride that the rates were killing us but tips have been great and we appreciate it (a nice piece of advice I got on another thread) so I tried the less subtle approach of posting a sign on my dash. People will talk to me about it, empathize, agree the fare is to low and then get out without even a bullshit "sorry I don't carry any cash". I'm ready for that with my square reader ;-) 

So I'm running about 15% tips on lyft but I hardly get any rides from them these days and 4 or 5% if I'm lucky on Uber. If we can't figure out how to get them to tip then there is absolutely no sense in driving!


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Best advice I've gotten so far!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

back to the OP's post, seems like ole Randy is starting to see there is no light at the end of this tunnel of Uber BS


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I was lucky enough not to see the last Boston cuts, that way I did not have to get pissed off about it.
> 
> At Boston's current rates I make $13/hr driving M-Th nights and $20/hr driving Sat/Sun. (after gas)
> 
> Mileage cut to .75 (which I'm sure is coming), would bring me to $8/hr and $12.50. That truly is McDonald's wage!


Actually, McDonald's workers don't have your expenses. Some actually have health insurance and most are treated with human dignity and respect. Uber drivers aren't. The tone used proves this: are you my uber?

Reminds me of how my grandmother said she felt as a young woman in Jim Crowe Fort Worth. She was used to it, but when they tried to kill my father (aged 4), they decided to save and leave. Uber is a multi-racial Jim Crowe where many across ethnic, racial, and political lines coalesce to drive Ms Daisy while taking on lower and lower pay and insults.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I have never had anyone be rude to me. Some people (of course) don't want to engage in conversation, but that's normal for any job.

If a driver is getting treated poorly, it's probably because they:

1) Expect to get treated poorly
2) Act rude themselves
3) Are an idiot


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

"So I'm running about 15% tips on lyft but I hardly get any rides from them these days and 4 or 5% if I'm lucky on Uber. If we can't figure out how to get them to tip then there is absolutely no sense in driving!"

I think I found a solution:

I got more referral money than tips this past week.
I make sure all my passengers get my Lyft/Uber referral codes before they leave the car.
This partially offsets my lack of tips. I will work on that harder to make sure they give it to other people as well.

If there is a rider who doesn't have a Lyft account, I make sure they set it up with LYFT while they are still in my car.
I tell them the fact that they will be saving money from their first ride with Lyft and all Uber drivers have Lyst as well.
And as a reaction, I actually got tips only from these people that actually set up accounts to save money. 
An Indian girl tipped me $10.00! she got the title of "First ever Indian to ever tip!".


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> "So I'm running about 15% tips on lyft but I hardly get any rides from them these days and 4 or 5% if I'm lucky on Uber. If we can't figure out how to get them to tip then there is absolutely no sense in driving!"
> 
> I think I found a solution:
> 
> ...


I agree, I often get my biggest tips from those that get my referral cards for the service they don't use and actually are excited to use them.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Best advice I've gotten so far!


And to be really prepared. Have good warm clothing in your trunk and food. Pick up some cat litter (to lay for traction) and a winter shovel. So you can get out if for some crazy reason you do get stuck.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

duggles said:


> I agree, I often get my biggest tips from those that get my referral cards for the service they don't use and actually are excited to use them.


Besides, you are not allowing Uber or Lyft to be the only game in town. by working hard for each rider have both accounts. you have a long term interest vested in a duopoly more than in a monopoly. If one day we all decide (miraculously) to boycott Uber or Lyft, we can techniocally do it based on the possibility fo all riders to be in all platforms. But right now, we cannot say that. Many people don't know about Lyft. If Lyst becomes more visible, their Venture Capital sources can encourage more aggressive tactics to reward more richly the referrals.

I believe, it is easier to give somebody a financial benefit that is certain and expect a tip plus referral. This is better than talking them into tipping without giving them a visible financial benefit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> back to the OP's post, seems like ole Randy is starting to see there is no light at the end of this tunnel of Uber BS


I can deal with a tunnel with no light at the end of it.

It's Uber's constant bullshit that the tunnel is lit up like Yankee Stadium combined with drivers who actually believe it that shocks the hell out of me.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


Nothing shadier than your avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> The only part of the political side of your post I will touch is to say that I've met rich pompous assholes from both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> But in general I agree some rich people lack emphaty..for the working class stiffs because they think they are better than us..and that the only reason we were placed here is to serve their every whim.
> 
> I've told a rich ass hole off before. She was so shocked that she didn't say another word..the whole trip..


Before I start the ride and I sense some tense attitude from a potential "pompous asshole", I ask a few innocent questions. If I get some rude pushback, out they go. From my experience, these people will always rate low "1" because they're miserable pricks and I don't need them polluting my car with their poison.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't watch his videos or read his blog, most of the shit is made up, he's just trying to get views. You would think maybe the advice videos are of some use, but no, they're just 15 minutes of him rambling on about nothing, created to get more views.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Randy is beginning the return from the Dark Side as evidenced by his quote on rideshareguy.

*Randy Shear - UberMan - YouTube*
My current outlook on the rideshare industry is pretty bleak. The rates are too low, and the implications of the rate cuts are extensive. It's not just a matter of cutting in to the drivers' fare, but the caliber of the customers we are taking has also diminished greatly. I am used to driving middle and upper class clients. Now I'm seeing more strippers, drug dealers, drug clients, and various dangerous runs. I'm not demeaning any of the above, but from a drivers perspective, this adds increased danger to our routes. These are passengers that honestly, I feel very uncomfortable around. The fact is, continuing on this path, rideshare drivers are becoming exactly who we set out to beat: Cab drivers. As the pay gets taken from our pockets, more drivers flood the market, and moral declines, so will the quality of service we provide.

_-Randy Shear, Rideshare Video Blogger_

- See more at: http://therideshareguy.com/43-indus...eshare-in-2015/#sthash.EdyLYtUR.XVv0pi6l.dpuf


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Randy is beginning the return from the Dark Side as evidenced by his quote on rideshareguy.
> 
> *Randy Shear - UberMan - YouTube*
> My current outlook on the rideshare industry is pretty bleak. The rates are too low, and the implications of the rate cuts are extensive. It's not just a matter of cutting in to the drivers' fare, but the caliber of the customers we are taking has also diminished greatly. I am used to driving middle and upper class clients. Now I'm seeing more strippers, drug dealers, drug clients, and various dangerous runs. I'm not demeaning any of the above, but from a drivers perspective, this adds increased danger to our routes. These are passengers that honestly, I feel very uncomfortable around. The fact is, continuing on this path, rideshare drivers are becoming exactly who we set out to beat: Cab drivers. As the pay gets taken from our pockets, more drivers flood the market, and moral declines, so will the quality of service we provide.
> ...


Rideshare drivers aren't becoming taxi drivers. Taxi drivers get $4/mi and above. They have proper insurance, they don't provide candy and water, and they don't get rated. They don't even have to (and don't) put even a drop of water on their toes and anus.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Rideshare drivers aren't becoming taxi drivers. Taxi drivers get $4/mi and above. They have proper insurance, they don't provide candy and water, and they don't get rated. They don't even have to (and don't) put even a drop of water on their toes and anus.


I think he was refereeing to attitude. Not the financial side of things.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like Randy's Uber Kool-aid has been losing it's flavor.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Think Uber's reading this post? Just got this.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it me or does the "on the system" give them a way out? If it happens before the ride starts or after you end it, they're in the clear and since the only way to prove WHEN it happened is with a recording device of some kind, I doubt they ban many riders.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Is it me or does the "on the system" give them a way out? If it happens before the ride starts or after you end it, they're in the clear and since the only way to prove WHEN it happened is with a recording device of some kind, I doubt they ban many riders.


What prevents them from using another number or profile?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Is it me or does the "on the system" give them a way out? If it happens before the ride starts or after you end it, they're in the clear and since the only way to prove WHEN it happened is with a recording device of some kind, I doubt they ban many riders.


Why do they need a way out? They ignore laws. They deceive new drivers. They treat existing drivers like morons.

Why would any driver believe this?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Very valid point. Pre paid cell, different CC and email. It's actually an exercise in futility. Cab drivers don't have a way to ban riders. Driving is a risk. The only real upside to driving on Uber or Lyft is that the route is tracked and the card information is stored so if you do get tortured and murdered, they stand a better chance of catching the psycho.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Very valid point. Pre paid cell, different CC and email. It's actually an exercise in futility. Cab drivers don't have a way to ban riders. Driving is a risk. The only real upside to driving on Uber or Lyft is that the route is tracked and the card information is stored so if you do get tortured and murdered, they stand a better chance of catching the psycho.


Surprised it's not a plot of Law & Order SVU yet.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


Won't watch is videos their no basis of information, secondly he does them cause he gets paid by you tube.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> He's a legend in his own mind.. he actually thinks there are people out there that take the time to watch his videos..oh wait..


I watched his videos before I started driving... Well, enough to get what I thought was an idea of what was going on. I didn't view him as a brown noser. I remember one of the videos where he said that he started driving the dodge neon and that these X riders deserve bottom of the line. I thought he was pretty rational. I guess if he bashed uber the way we do, no one would watch his videos, which seem to be a decent little income stream/therapy session for him. I kid, but I'm not knocking him entirely. Can't blame him for making a living.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Law and Order, SUV


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> There is something seriously wrong with that guy.. outside of just being a pompous ******bag.


Yep....found this email interesting that I got from Fuber today...Safety in 2015 is a priority for them. Not!!
OUR PROMISE
SAFETY FROM START TO FINISH
As we prepare for another busy year, we'd like to remind you of our promise: From the moment you go online through your last trip of the day, we're committed to making Uber safe for you and your riders.

HERE'S HOW










NOBODY'S A STRANGER
Uber is a two-way street. You'll see your rider's name before they hop in and they'll see your name, photo, and vehicle information. These details are also available on rider trip receipts and on your partner dashboard.









ALWAYS ON THE MAP
We collect information about your trips, so if anything goes wrong, we can easily determine when and where it happened and make this information available to police and law enforcement when necessary.









RISK-FREE TRANSACTIONS
Uber is cashless, so you never need to worry about driving with money in your car, and you're assured payment for every single trip.









ZERO TOLERANCE
If there's ever an issue or incident, our local support teams have your back. We take inappropriate behavior seriously and will immediately and permanently remove anyone-rider or driver-who behaves inappropriately on the system.

Not only do these policies keep you safe, but they also protect your business, and the great service you provide every day.

If you have any questions or suggestions about how we can continue improving safety, email us at [email protected].

Thanks,
-The Uber Team
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help Unsubscribe








Too many newsletters? You can unsubscribe.

© 2015 Microsoft
Terms
Privacy & cookies
Developers
English (United States)


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

duggles said:


> As long as you feel confident in your snow driving abilities. The risk is much higher. But the profit will likely be MUCH higher, too. A good pair of snow tires goes a long way. If you do go out, drive slow, drive cautiously, always give yourself plenty of breaking distance. Also keep in mind, deeper, whiter, fluffy snow is actually much easier to control yourself in than the thin, slick, slush that will cover roads at the beginning of the storm and the next day. If it's white, it's probably gonna be pretty easy to drive in. Brown, slushy, hard to see, road looks wet but can still be seen, all of that is when you need to be much more cautious.


If you are out past 11:00 pm in New York you are going to get a ticket for $300.00


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I kid, but I'm not knocking him entirely. Can't blame him for making a living.


I don't blame someone for trying to make money, my problem are that his videos are devoid of any actual useful information and his stories are at least 90% fabricated. Considering making some help videos myself, like a quick tax video that actually gives real world numbers and examples, it's not really that hard.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


OMG Uber man had a issue in past with anger!! Took classes...he rated the passenger that assaulted him a 5!! Can you say stupid..


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Actually you shouldn't have to worry about customers becoming more shady because if you're in a city where the latest cuts were imposed then you shouldn't be driving at all. Driving around for 75 cents a mile is enabling Uber to drop rates even further because they know plenty of drivers don't realize how little they are actually making.


OMG Uber man is considering not driving for Uber says he has been picking up strippers, possible drug dealers...not what he signed up for!! Wonder if contacted Uber?? Not what Uber was a month and 1/2 ago.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> OMG Uber man is considering not driving for Uber says he has been picking up strippers, possible drug dealers...not what he signed up for!! Wonder if contacted Uber?? Not what Uber was a month and 1/2 ago.


Uber man feels pax treat him like a below minimum wage worker. Well Uber man Uber is paying minimum wage for your driving!! Wake up!!


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's only a matter of time before Uber is worse than a cab. The transition is clearly occurring right before our eyes. Way to ruin a good brand Travis. I hope you enjoy your "cheaper than owning a car" business. The first five letters say it all.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber man feels pax treat him like a below minimum wage worker. Well Uber man Uber is paying minimum wage for your driving!! Wake up!!


At $0.80/mile, Uber is paying him BELOW minimum wage for his driving.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.80/mile, Uber is paying him BELOW minimum wage for his driving.


At .80 you're close to paying Uber to drive.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yep....found this email interesting that I got from Fuber today...Safety in 2015 is a priority for them. Not!!
> OUR PROMISE
> SAFETY FROM START TO FINISH
> As we prepare for another busy year, we'd like to remind you of our promise: From the moment you go online through your last trip of the day, we're committed to making Uber safe for you and your riders.
> ...


Uber is the only stranger. UberPanopticon. It sees all of us, we have no idea what or if it's watching.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> OMG Uber man had a issue in past with anger!! Took classes...he rated the passenger that assaulted him a 5!! Can you say stupid..


Uber man gets assaulted = catchy headline. People will click (especially the ones who've fantasized about assaulting him themselves). No marks on his face, no documentation, not even a reduced rating. Total bullshit.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


lol... I really enjoyes your post, very true !
Our only satisfaction was to **** up their ratings, but it doesn't matter unfortunately, Too many desperate drivers begging for some food "will drive anybody for food."


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber man gets assaulted = catchy headline. People will click (especially the ones who've fantasized about assaulting him themselves). No marks on his face, no documentation, not even a reduced rating. Total bullshit.


Ohhh so true!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Won't watch is videos their no basis of information, secondly he does them cause he gets paid by you tube.


Having done a few videos on YouTube, I can tell you that you get about ONE PENNY per view. Plus you get paid only once your balance reaches $100. Since his videos have been viewed only a few hundreds times each he probably has not seen his first payment form youtube.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber man gets assaulted = catchy headline. People will click (especially the ones who've fantasized about assaulting him themselves). No marks on his face, no documentation, not even a reduced rating. Total bullshit.


How come he always looks like he is going to cry????


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Having done a few videos on YouTube, I can tell you that you get about ONE PENNY per view. Plus you get paid only once your balance reaches $100. Since his videos have been viewed only a few hundreds times each he probably has not seen his first payment form youtube.


Uber man had posted in here one time that he was getting about $200.00 to $300.00 per month from You tube...who knows


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Law and Order, SUV


Law and Order, UberSUV

FIFY


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> How come he always looks like he is going to cry????


 If you were saying what he says, would you not want to cry as well?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok...am I the onLY one who thinks Randy is the white Tiger Woods? We need to catch randy and spray him black....or tiger woods white and compare.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...am I the onLY one who thinks Randy is the white Tiger Woods? We need to catch randy and spray him black....or tiger woods white and compare.


You may be on to something. Has anyone ever seen Randy and Tiger in the same place at the same time?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

unter ling said:


> If you were saying what he says, would you not want to cry as well?


You do have a point!!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Watching this video was like watching Eeyores take on Uber.

"ohhh they beat me.....but I just keep truckin' aloonnnnggggg"

What a pansy. Puched in the face? Them brakes gonna be hit so hard they are gonna have a face print on the windsheid along with my 6'3" 260 lbs ass telling them to get the EFF out of the vehicle or suffer the consequences.

"ohhh I still gave em a 5 star rating"

WTF?! you're just screwing the next driver you jackass!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Don't watch his videos or read his blog, most of the shit is made up, he's just trying to get views. You would think maybe the advice videos are of some use, but no, they're just 15 minutes of him rambling on about nothing, created to get more views.


Haha next video: "ohhh this guy shot me today.....but I still gave him a 5 star rating...."


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Watching this video was like watching Eeyores take on Uber.
> 
> "ohhh they beat me.....but I just keep truckin' aloonnnnggggg"
> 
> ...


I am laughing to hard at your post.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Haha next video: "ohhh this guy shot me today.....but I still gave him a 5 star rating...."


Can you see Uber man posting video from hospital room??


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Them brakes gonna be hit so hard they are gonna have a face print on the windsheid


Reminds me of the old joke "What's the last thing that goes through a bugs mind when he hits your windshield"?

His asshole.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Can you see Uber man posting video from hospital room??


Depending on the kind of drugs they give him, it might be worth watching.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I am laughing to hard at your post.


Youre doing the voice too aren't you?!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Depending on the kind of drugs they give him, it might be worth watching.


Uber man here! I am doing my video from my hospital room with a morphine pump. By the way I gave my nurse a 5 star today as well as the pax who shot me.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Not enough awkward emo pauses.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Youre doing the voice too aren't you?!


Oh yea!! Uber man's voice is guaranteed yawns.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber man here! I am doing my video from my hospital room with a morphine pump. By the way I gave my nurse a 5 star today as well as the pax who shot me.


Nurse at the nurses station a few moments later: "WTF am I supposed to do with these?!?"


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Not enough awkward emo pauses.


You know those Sleep Disorder clinics? Well all they have to do is put Uber man video on guarantee to snooze!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Shady? I do t know. I did pick up a couple of strippers when the clubs closed. Gave them a free ride home and told them to consider us when they go home next weekend.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber man here! I am doing my video from my hospital room with a morphine pump. By the way I gave my nurse a 5 star today as well as the pax who shot me.


Edit:

Hey, guys. Uber man here. (Swallow, glance down.)

Pardon my surroundings...

...I'm, as you can see, in a hospital room. (Pans camera around.)

(Swallows, looks down, looks sheepishly up at camera again.)

Guys, I was actually shot....

...today....

...while Ubering...

I'm trying to make all my videos 10 minutes, so...

(Potential topics:
-Check out my raybans
-Baby mama drama
-calling out in-laws
-prior work experience)


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Edit:
> 
> Hey, guys. Uber man here. (Swallow, glance down.)
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha that is tooo funny & you got Uber man down!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


Well at least he has real curtains in this room.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe I will make a YouTube video. Let's see.....


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well at least he has real curtains in this room.


What driver would rate a pax a 5 after she slugged him??? Only Uber man!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


I used to work at the (then) Dairy Queen across from the Walls unit ( in town where they execute people and release prisoners from in Huntsville TX). The releasees were usually very polite.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> What driver would rate a pax a 5 after she slugged him??? Only Uber man!!


That's standard foreplay in SF. They only. HRge extra if they hit you with leather.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That's standard foreplay in SF. They only. HRge extra if they hit you with leather.


Ha ha ha! Ohhh now I understand Uber man.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


Did anyone make it to the end? Wondering why he was in domestic violence and anger management classes?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did anyone make it to the end? Wondering why he was in domestic violence and anger management classes?


He hit her.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did anyone make it to the end? Wondering why he was in domestic violence and anger management classes?


I did. Because he probably hit a women. Uber man now refers to pax as treating as his *****. Yep .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum will do that.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I just cant get over how he says he was punched and still gave the ***** 5 stars. He needs to report this. Any time you get abused and dont report it, or take the necessary steps for revenge, you are saying to your subconscious, " she/ he hit me.... but its ok. I deserve it. " you cannot accept physical abuse. Full stop. No exception


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

suewho said:


> I just cant get over how he says he was punched and still gave the ***** 5 stars. He needs to report this. Any time you get abused and dont report it, or take the necessary steps for revenge, you are saying to your subconscious, " she/ he hit me.... but its ok. I deserve it. " you cannot accept physical abuse. Full stop. No exception


I watched the whole video & he did report it but Uber did nothing.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I meant report it to the police, and also given her a 1 star, and an email to uber. Not doing so creates a danger to other uber drivers


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

suewho said:


> I meant report it to the police, and also given her a 1 star, and an email to uber. Not doing so creates a danger to other uber drivers


Oh yes agree don't know why he did not call the police.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Oh yes agree don't know why he did not call the police.


He'd screw up his guarantee. Needs to be online 50 minutes of every hour.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> He'd screw up his guarantee. Needs to be online 50 minutes of every hour.


Well there's another way of looking at that! Sorry officer gotta go no time for adequate report..uber guarantee!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

One thing is for sure, UBER WATCHES RANDY'S videos, call me crazy but almost the same day Randy sees the light that BS rates = BS shady riders and ole UBER comes out with Safety #1


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> One thing is for sure, UBER WATCHES RANDY'S videos, call me crazy but almost the same day Randy sees the light that BS rates = BS shady riders and ole UBER comes out with Safety #1


That's a good point...so which liar do we believe? This uberman guy, or uber themselves? TRUST NO ONE..ahah


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> That's a good point...so which liar do we believe? This uberman guy, or uber themselves? TRUST NO ONE..ahah


Yes, but also check out this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/

This board is smack in the middle of the largest and longest discussion on safety (or lack thereof...) it has seen in a long time, and Uber suddenly mass emails how safe the service is. Uber is certainly watching this forum. It's probably the first thing Kaladouche does in the morning... sit down and read all the new posts.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Yes, but also check out this thread:
> Uber is certainly watching this forum. It's probably the first thing Kaladouche does in the morning... sit down and read all the new posts.


Honestly, thats a GOOD thing. If a company monitors what its' minions are saying about it, good for them. Now, if they ignore the feedback entirely and continue to do whatever their adolescent minds want to do...then shame on them. Anyone can improve from feedback, it's how you react to it that is important.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm still chuckling about Uber Man and his video. Seriously, someone even starts trying to climb over the seat to get up front, stop the car. Either you are in charge of the vehicle or not. If not, ask them to leave and call the police. Oh, and then give them 5 stars. Oh wait, ask them to call for another uber so you can give them 5 more stars!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

dboogie2288 said:


> Honestly, thats a GOOD thing. If a company monitors what its' minions are saying about it, good for them. Now, if they ignore the feedback entirely and continue to do whatever their adolescent minds want to do...then shame on them. Anyone can improve from feedback, it's how you react to it that is important.


Doubtful that man is looking at what you write. The putridly rich don't think anyone has a mind but themselves and certainly not people who risk their own assets (stupidly) to make them putridly rich.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm still chuckling about Uber Man and his video. Seriously, someone even starts trying to climb over the seat to get up front, stop the car. Either you are in charge of the vehicle or not. If not, ask them to leave and call the police. Oh, and then give them 5 stars. Oh wait, ask them to call for another uber so you can give them 5 more stars!


Yeah I wonder how this shakes out from a billing perspective.......
nonsense occurs....
stop the car....
call the police....
wait for the police...
let police take the report...
make whatever action is necessary (arrest, summons, walk)....
end ride, and go online.....

Wonder if this occurred, if uber would credit the ride. My guess is thier *****asses would.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

WOW all I can say is just WOW, that Rachel phone number thing, and the one thing that is on my UBER'S TOP TEN SHADY LIST is that they never have and never will issue drivers a phone # for emergencies or anything period, just the stupid email to someone WITHOUT A ****ing last name!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

"You know I used to have one hell of a temper, I really did. It didn't matter if it was a man or a woman, uhmm...I went through a lot of counseling and therapy for that." ~UberMan


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I just watched the latest Uber Man video, I wonder if you are experiencing the same ordeal.


I can't make it through any of his videos. Sooooooo slowwwwwwww to get to the point, must get paid per second


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I can't make it through any of his videos. Sooooooo slowwwwwwww to get to the point, must get paid per second


His videos could be cut down by about 97%..


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

"So I'm going to make a very brief video." ...9 minutes later.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I kept moving forward on it, and it seemed like each time he was repeating the same exact thing


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I kept moving forward on it, and it seemed like each time he was repeating the same exact thing


I think we were missing the message all along, you have to turn the video resolution to 1080p and you can get a clearer picture on how he fits Uber's balls in his mouth.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Yes, but also check out this thread:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/
> 
> This board is smack in the middle of the largest and longest discussion on safety (or lack thereof...) it has seen in a long time, and Uber suddenly mass emails how safe the service is. Uber is certainly watching this forum. It's probably the first thing Kaladouche does in the morning... sit down and read all the new posts.


That's why that Uber safety email went out. Correct!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> I just cant get over how he says he was punched and still gave the ***** 5 stars. He needs to report this. Any time you get abused and dont report it, or take the necessary steps for revenge, you are saying to your subconscious, " she/ he hit me.... but its ok. I deserve it. " you cannot accept physical abuse. Full stop. No exception


The way i see it...if yer gonna hit me yet getting ****ed one way or the other. Most likely the other...in jail.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I just made a 37 minutes video on how to report an incident with Uber.


----------



## kalaks98 (Dec 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


 last weekend I picked up a dancer, $50 trip and she tip $20. An hour later, I gave a ride to two couples to the most expensive neighbohood in town with huge houses, $55 trip and $0 tip from them. I guess a dancer has more class than corporate ****ers.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> "You know I used to have one hell of a temper, I really did. It didn't matter if it was a man or a woman, uhmm...I went through a lot of counseling and therapy for that." ~UberMan
> 
> View attachment 4340


Hmmm....looks like a listening problem to me.

Here comes the fire.........


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> you should delete that. It's privacy violation.


But it's public information, which anyone can access. How is that a violation of privacy?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> But it's public information, which anyone can access. How is that a violation of privacy?


Yes. But placing it here because this person bugs you is a violation of trust and privacy. U endanger yourself, the poster and the site owner.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> you should delete that. It's privacy violation.


I went ahead and deleted it. Don't want the FBI chasing me down....


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I went ahead and deleted it. Don't want the FBI chasing me down....


Excellent.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

He just a posted a video about uberpeople.net . a really short one (<5 minutes).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> "You know I used to have one hell of a temper, I really did. It didn't matter if it was a man or a woman, uhmm...I went through a lot of counseling and therapy for that." ~UberMan
> 
> View attachment 4340


Exactly what I envisioned!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

kalaks98 said:


> last weekend I picked up a dancer, $50 trip and she tip $20. An hour later, I gave a ride to two couples to the most expensive neighbohood in town with huge houses, $55 trip and $0 tip from them. I guess a dancer has more class than corporate ****ers.


Well. Thats typical. You felt good after time with a stripper and cheated after time with a corporatist. That's life in America.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes. They need to raise the rates to a price point where they have to think for a minute before calling Uber or taking the bus.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> He just a posted a video about uberpeople.net . a really short one (<5 minutes).


the guy is bipolar, in one video he says he can no longer afford his Kia and is trading it in for an 8,000 beater, then he complains in another video that it's not safe anymore with these rates, then in this last one he says he's making more than ever and we're all nuts and whiners


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Honestly, thats a GOOD thing. If a company monitors what its' minions are saying about it, good for them. Now, if they ignore the feedback entirely and continue to do whatever their adolescent minds want to do...then shame on them. Anyone can improve from feedback, it's how you react to it that is important.


You have a good point, I'll admit. But to think Uber would even think about implementing any sort of change because of what it read here would be foolish. They DO "ignore feedback and continue to do what their adolescent minds want to do."


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> He just a posted a video about uberpeople.net . a really short one (<5 minutes).


I don't believe you. That's impossible. His videos are 10+ minutes even when he genuinely tries to keep them under 10.

if he really got one under 5, it must be a joke video and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I don't believe you. That's impossible. His videos are 10+ minutes even when he genuinely tries to keep them under 10.
> 
> if he really got one under 5, it must be a joke video and not to be taken seriously.


Well, there you go stoning him again, UP!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to his 38 minute video on how he picks where to have lunch each day.

Does anyone know why it looks like he's in some sort of bunker? Is he wanted by someone?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I don't believe you. That's impossible. His videos are 10+ minutes even when he genuinely tries to keep them under 10.
> 
> if he really got one under 5, it must be a joke video and not to be taken seriously.


Here it is, only 4:27 long! But he could have cut it to 30 seconds


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Here it is, only 4:27 long! But he could have cut it to 30 seconds


Randy is a perfect caricature of those smug uber loons who are completely out of touch with reality...

And their nauseating relentless self righteous posturing. Funny thing is you can find plenty of these characters around, all you have to do is visit your local psychiatric hospital.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> He just a posted a video about uberpeople.net . a really short one (<5 minutes).


Wow. This guy is pretty funny. He seems to have some pretty violent mood swings. Sure, this forum has a complaint section, but I learned a lot of valuable information here. Sure, this site has a lot of jaded drivers, but who can blame them after Uber's treatment of them? The fact is, Uber is a pretty shady company. Drivers CAN make money with Uber, but you can't just sit in your car/house and wait for the beep.


Yuri Lygotme said:


> Here it is, only 4:27 long! But he could have cut it to 30 seconds


What a ******bag! Did he seriously say that a pax literally crawled from the back to the front over his console and even punched him in the mouth... and HE STILL RATED THE PAX 5 STARS?!?!?! Like it was no big deal? I was skeptical about the entire story, but that just blew it over the top. I mean, sure, he probably does reasonably well with Uber, but it's pretty clear he's full of s&#%. One day he says he's making oodles of money. The next day he says the rate cuts have severely dropped his income and he's having a hard tim ejustifying continuing to drive for Uber. Which is it? It seems he has some pretty wild mood swings. His stories change constantly. Why would he do a video right now solely to bash this forum? Well, because it just so happens that people are currently calling him out on his ******baggery.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Everything he says about this forum is spot on. It can be vicious, Raucous, helpful, and can be very very funny.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Wow. This guy is pretty funny. He seems to have some pretty violent mood swings. Sure, this forum has a complaint section, but I learned a lot of valuable information here. Sure, this site has a lot of jaded drivers, but who can blame them after Uber's treatment of them? The fact is, Uber is a pretty shady company. Drivers CAN make money with Uber, but you can't just sit in your car/house and wait for the beep.
> 
> What a ******bag! Did he seriously say that a pax literally crawled from the back to the front over his console and even punched him in the mouth... and HE STILL RATED THE PAX 5 STARS?!?!?! Like it was no big deal? I was skeptical about the entire story, but that just blew it over the top. I mean, sure, he probably does reasonably well with Uber, but it's pretty clear he's full of s&#%. One day he says he's making oodles of money. The next day he says the rate cuts have severely dropped his income and he's having a hard tim ejustifying continuing to drive for Uber. Which is it? It seems he has some pretty wild mood swings. His stories change constantly. Why would he do a video right now solely to bash this forum? Well, because it just so happens that people are currently calling him out on his ******baggery.


I think it's awesome that he's telling people to go here. Isn't getting pax and other drivers to come here something we would want? Maybe some pax will read the posts and start tipping!?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I hate face-to-face tipping. It was One of the reasons I decided to drive for Uber. Also the reason I love driving for Lyft. the tip just comes without my having to tug my forelock and act grateful. Much better.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Hes a classic narcissist.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Very valid point. Pre paid cell, different CC and email. It's actually an exercise in futility. Cab drivers don't have a way to ban riders. Driving is a risk. The only real upside to driving on Uber or Lyft is that the route is tracked and the card information is stored so if you do get tortured and murdered, they stand a better chance of catching the psycho.


People use stolen credit cards, uber has no idea who they are, so you aren't as safe as Uber would have you believe.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well, there you go stoning him again, UP!


I don't throw stones at him.

They are marshmallows at best.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Here it is, only 4:27 long! But he could have cut it to 30 seconds


This guy is great. One thing I noticed though uber takes really good care of him. He has the same blow up mattress just like travis. They must shop at the same high end art & drapery store I notice as well. If that's not being taken care of... then What is?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I don't throw stones at him.
> 
> They are marshmallows at best.


I'm sure he made a new account so he can secretly rant about uber without being told we told you so like you guys did uber jax. He's on here right now watching.


----------



## Ram (Dec 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


i say the same lately i get lower income pax and they all tip no matter what and mostly very polite.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


You've found out from personal experience what every cab driver knows, rich people are the cheapest, Park Avenue types in NYC, and middle class and lower middle class people who can least afford to tip are the best tippers.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


Why doesn't UBER man just say it, he is talking about brown people lol.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Why doesn't UBER man just stay in the nicer areas of towns, that's what I do lol.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...


I knew a cabbie in NYC who would wait outside of the jail waiting for the people to be released on bail or other things.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Rideshare drivers aren't becoming taxi drivers. Taxi drivers get $4/mi and above. They have proper insurance, they don't provide candy and water, and they don't get rated. They don't even have to (and don't) put even a drop of water on their toes and anus.


I don't give out candy,water screw that lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I always keep water in a plastic cup in the front cup holder for my dog. They are welcome to drink that.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

dboogie2288 said:


> Watching this video was like watching Eeyores take on Uber.
> 
> "ohhh they beat me.....but I just keep truckin' aloonnnnggggg"
> 
> ...


I about spit my coffee out when I red he still gave 5 stars lol


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I always keep water in a plastic cup in the front cup holder for my dog. They are welcome to drink that.


Brilliant!!!! Lol


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

suewho said:


> Hes a classic narcissist.


I agree sue


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The evidence is starting to come in, and it's not good. Think about the other ways this could have played out for the driver.

See here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/drug-dealers-arrested-in-uber-car-thousand-oaks-ca.12713/

Nature of Incident: Drug Dealers Arrested While Using Uber to Commit Crimes

Report Number: 15-2103

Location: Westlake Boulevard South of Avenida De Los Arboles, Thousand Oaks

Date & Time: 1-28-15 at 11:58 a.m.

Unit Responsible: Thousand Oaks Patrol

Narrative:
On January 28, 2015, patrol deputies from the Thousand Oaks Police Station made an enforcement stop on a car for a vehicle code violation. The deputies soon learned the driver was operating his vehicle for the Uber taxi service. The rear seat passengers were contacted and found to be in possession of approximately one quarter pound of concentrated cannabis known as "butane honey oil" and $2000. The investigation revealed the two subjects were using Uber to drive them to a drug deal where they could sell their concentrated cannabis. ... and ... were arrested for possessing a controlled substance for sale. They were both booked into the Ventura County Jail.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've picked up at the local county jail and at the state prison here.. (Folsom).
> 
> The jail riders have all been polite and respectful..and most have left a tip...
> 
> ...


+1 and thanks for not labeling folks who live in lower socioeconomic areas as ghetto.  After all with the rates we're cheaper than the city bus


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> +1 and thanks for not labeling folks who live in lower socioeconomic areas as ghetto.  After all with the rates we're cheaper than the city bus


I used to live in a "ghetto" and we all helped eachother..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread was pretty entertaining.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This thread was pretty entertaining.


It was. And good über-****ed Afternoon.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I used to live in a "ghetto"


Well, if you visit me in Passaic NJ..you,ll feel right at home


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What a cock. Why would he rate her a 5 star if she punched him in the face?! What the **** is wrong with this dude???!


That ***** would get a 1star all day long and a email to back it up


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

When I get a shady/crappy customer in my cab, I give him/her an Uber referral code.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> "1) rich pompous ass holes ( 1 ass hole from the airport..told me he had just bought a tesla..and then as we were driving home he went on and on about how much he loves uber and how glad he was that they lowered fares again..No tip)
> 2) rich entitled kids of #1.
> 3) rich trust fund babies..
> 4) upper middle class ******bags
> ...


Automatic 1* rating for being a snobbish asshat..


----------

